# Icons unterdrücken



## monkeybusiness (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich in dieser Kategorie so 100%ig richtig bin mit meinem Anliegen, aber ich hab einfach keine passendere Sparte entdeckt. Falls es eine gibt, weisst mich doch einfach darauf hin 
und nun kurz zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte in einer Adobe Reader Datei die Icons ( wie z.B. Drucken, speichern , Konferenz , vergrößern usw ) unterdrücken. Über die Option "Grundeinstellungen" habe ich nach einiger Suche auch nichts erreicht.
Für Tipps und Hinweise bin sehr dankbar 
LG,
Timmy


----------

